# Margin Lending - Trading from Australia on the US Markets?



## pyroneko (7 May 2015)

So every US broker that I've contacted so far does not offer trading on margin for Australians if trading on the US Markets. I was wondering if any of you guys have found a broker that allows that? I'm specifically looking to long and shorting penny stocks intraday - the reason why I'm saying this is because I've looked at IG and CMC markets Australia which do allow trading on margin for CFDs on the US markets, but majority of US penny stocks are not listed (and their trading platforms are extremely subpar compared to IBs TWS), so I'd rather a broker that lists majority of penny stocks.

I'm currently with IB but once my cash balance is out, I have to wait T+3 days before trading any further which is quite annoying (missing a lot of market movements and do not have the ability to short ).

Thanks in advance to anyone who responds!


----------



## pyroneko (7 May 2015)

pyroneko said:


> So every US broker that I've contacted so far does not offer trading on margin for Australians if trading on the US Markets. I was wondering if any of you guys have found a broker that allows that? I'm specifically looking to long and shorting penny stocks intraday - the reason why I'm saying this is because I've looked at IG and CMC markets Australia which do allow trading on margin for CFDs on the US markets, but majority of US penny stocks are not listed (and their trading platforms are extremely subpar compared to IBs TWS), so I'd rather a broker that lists majority of penny stocks.
> 
> I'm currently with IB but once my cash balance is out, I have to wait T+3 days before trading any further which is quite annoying (missing a lot of market movements and do not have the ability to short ).
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who responds!




Please delete this thread admin, I felt that this was the wrong place to post this and the title is unclear as to what I'm asking. I've reposted in the Beginner's lounge


----------

